# Bow mass weight vs holding weight



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

I will go first

Peak weight-59
holding weight-23
mass weight-7.6lbs

approx 60% letoff


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Peak - 58lbs
Holding - 23.2
Bow - 9.3lbs

Front stab 36", 10oz on end
dual side bars 12", with 12oz on one side and 9 on the other....

The more weight I put on the front the better it holds. After this weekend, I will start over with no weight on the bars and build it back slowly. I like the overall weigh to be heavy, but if I go any higher in the front, the arrows drop. Too much weight in the back and the arrows go high. Too low of a front weight and the bow will move too much during the shot.

Best advice I can give is to get/borrow a bunch of weigh and plan on dialing it in over a few weekends....and keep notes of what the effects of changes are!!!!!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I'm going to need more data than this - tell your friends 

Please don't make me post this in Gen Pop...


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Anyone else care to contribute? 

I'd like to see if there's a correlation between higher holding weight and higher mass weight. Sometime later I'd like to obtain the same data from "top" shooters and see if they've found something that the rest of us haven't. Could be useful information.

I'll keep this going for a few more weeks, then post the results.


----------



## shmook (Dec 14, 2004)

Roughly holding 21 pounds and the bow weighs in at about 7.75. This also depends on how windy it is. If it's windy I have about ten OZ out front with an 18 inch bar and if it's calm I have about 6.4 oz on the front of a 30 incher.


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

Don't think you're going to come up with anything conclusive, Stash since bow weight which is very much a personal preference varies greatly but those who're doing target compound seriously will tend to have their poundages very close to the 60lb mark. Also, a lot of archers arrive at a certain holding weight not because they want that but perhaps due more to the feel of the cams and since the letoff in the more commonly used cams is rather similar, you won't get much of a variance in the holding weights.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

> since the letoff in the more commonly used cams is rather similar, you won't get much of a variance in the holding weights.


You need to think outside the young, healthy men only, FITA rules only box.  Some people are shooting 80% letoff, some 60%. Some people are shooting 70# bows, some under 50#. So far I have people reporting holding weights between 12 and 24#. 

Maybe I won't find anything conclusive, but how will I know if I don't ask?


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

I guess I should have thrown in the F.I.T.A. acronym when I said 'target compound' because over where I am, you're either a F.I.T.A. shooter or hunter and even then, true bowhunters are very few. Nothing in between. No one does 3D or field in my state. Unless of course they're shooting on their own property and do not come into contact with the small handful of us. 

Good luck in your survey but I still stand by the bow weight being a personal thing so I don't reckon there's going to be a clearcut pattern developing from that factor.


----------



## mike45 (Sep 13, 2003)

*Bow*

My bow is a "Hoyt protec" XT3000 and I don't know its weight
, 30" Stab, 7 ounce weight at the tip of the stab, 
50# pull.
17.5# hold.

I shoot only F.I.T.A.

Good shooting.
Mike.


----------

